
Challenge: Hack the embeddable client side JavaScript sandbox if you might - nin-jin
https://github.com/nin-jin/HabHub/issues/33
======
nin-jin
You can find a manual at the link how to create your own embeddable js-
sandbox. And some ideas to hack.

------
nin-jin
Try to get out of it and read cookies, mine bitcoins, make a deface or
something else.

